# New Hydrographics Business Update!!



## heavy dart (May 4, 2005)

I won't mind Skull Camo on my toilet seat! Cool.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Where are you located at?


----------



## Hanover Hydro (Jan 24, 2010)

Central Virginia. Just north of Richmond.


----------



## Hoyt14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Congrats and good luck. Might contact you here shortly for some parts


----------



## Hanover Hydro (Jan 24, 2010)

Sounds good!


----------



## lakota234 (Jul 17, 2006)

I have family in Chester,I'll probably get a rifle and muzzleloader dipped.
Good Luck with your business!


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Hanover Hydro said:


> Central Virginia. Just north of Richmond.



Thank You!


----------



## Hanover Hydro (Jan 24, 2010)

lakota234 said:


> I have family in Chester,I'll probably get a rifle and muzzleloader dipped.
> Good Luck with your business!


I would be glad to do a package deal. Chester is only 35 minutes south of me.


----------



## lakota234 (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah, my step-daughter lives in Sandston.


----------



## Hanover Hydro (Jan 24, 2010)

lakota234 said:


> Yeah, my step-daughter lives in Sandston.


Sandston is only about 30 minutes. Hope to see you soon.


----------



## REDVANES (Nov 27, 2009)

*Post some pics!*

Hey could you post some pics of some previous dips?!?!? Would love to see what you can do!


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

redvanes said:


> hey could you post some pics of some previous dips?!?!? Would love to see what you can do!


dito!


----------



## Hanover Hydro (Jan 24, 2010)

I will as soon as I get fully operational. I am a new business and am opening up in March. Thanks for the interest.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I'll drive my Z71 down there and let you dip it in the skull camo for free and I'll put your company logo on the back window...lol


----------



## Hanover Hydro (Jan 24, 2010)

You let me shoot one of those Iowa monsters and we might have a deal.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Hanover Hydro said:


> You let me shoot one of those Iowa monsters and we might have a deal.


You get a tag and I'll put you on a 110"er up here in Iowa.:thumbs_up


----------



## lt500rider (Dec 14, 2009)

Hey what camos can u do?Ur not real far from me im in wv


----------



## Hanover Hydro (Jan 24, 2010)

lt500rider said:


> Hey what camos can u do?Ur not real far from me im in wv


My camo patterns can be seen at liquidprintone.com
I am in the process of finishing up my website and will begin taking orders in March. Feel free to call me at 804-971-3036. Thanks for the interest.


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

Hanover Hydro said:


> My camo patterns can be seen at liquidprintone.com
> I am in the process of finishing up my website and will begin taking orders in March. Feel free to call me at 804-971-3036. Thanks for the interest.


Please update us when your website is up and running. Thanks!


----------



## Hanover Hydro (Jan 24, 2010)

nstrut said:


> Please update us when your website is up and running. Thanks!


I certainly will! :thumbs_up 
I will be taking orders in March.
Thanks for the interest.


----------



## Hanover Hydro (Jan 24, 2010)

*Website is UP!*

Guys and Gals,
I have a "work in progress" version of my website published. To check out all the patterns I will be offering go to. www.hanoverhydrographics.com
I will be adding pictures in the near future. 
Please feel free to critique it or drop me a line in the contact form. 
Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## Hanover Hydro (Jan 24, 2010)

*www.hanoverhydrographics.com*

We are getting closer to opening. Please check out the "work in progress" website. Thanks for looking!!


----------



## Hanover Hydro (Jan 24, 2010)

Taking Orders March 1!! Please check out my website at www.hanoverhydrographics.com 
We have hundreds of patterns to chose from!!


----------



## madsammer (Nov 21, 2008)

ttt

Thanks for the kwik reply

Thank you 
R


----------

